# 

## Metallica

(50  50      ,    ). ,  ,    ,                 .   ,     -  : .   ,   /    .          ?       -     (  )?

----------

,     ( )  ,                   .     ,       .  ,     ()         (  ),   ,       ,           ,  ( )          ,     .
!        !

----------


## Siddhartha

,  !          , ..       -   .  .
1.   ,  .
2.     ,     ,           (, ,  ).

----------


## Metallica

!   ,              (   )   .      -     ?        .   ?

----------



----------


## Metallica

!

----------


## B@lex

> -     ?


 , . 26  " " 


> .


, ..

----------


## Siddhartha

,  .

----------


## Savdas

> !        !


         -    " "

----------


## Dinna

> -    " "


 ???

----------

> -    " "


      ...

----------


## B@lex

> ...


  ))))

 21.   ( )             
2.          ( )   ,  .

----------


## saadyev

B@lex

----------


## ma3ca

-   2006 ?
        (50/50)        ( ),              . ?    -   ?

----------

> -   2006 ?
>         (50/50)        ( ),              . ?    -   ?


  ,   :           .
 ,   : , -,   % (  )     ,      .
          ,    6      ,     ,          (.26   )
     ,            .        (-, ,   ..)         ,       (.21   )

----------


## ma3ca

, ,       :yes:

----------

,     .
    ...

----------


## Leila

> ...


 :Big Grin:  " " -  -...
**,    ?

----------


## ma3ca

,   "        ",     ,  ..   :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

*ma3ca*,   ,      .

----------


## ma3ca

?  :Hmm:

----------

> " " -  -...
> **,    ?



     :-)    ,      (     )

----------

> ?


 
   ,     ,    : (  -   )*    %/100%

  1  ,   ,     ,

----------


## sema

> :-)


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   "        ",     ,  ..


            ,     - - , ,   ..
 ,   ,  ,  ,   ,   - -  .
,

----------

> 


  :Smilie: 
 ,  " " :Wink:

----------


## sema

>

----------


## ma3ca

.
,    ,     ,    100%.
    ?
        ,     ,      ,       ,    -      ?
  ,       ..

----------


## Leila

> ,     ,      ,       ,    -      ?


.2  ""  16               09.12.1999 N 90/14 "      "    ":
"             ( )     (  ),    ,        ,        -         ,   ."
  ?



> ,       ...


  .   ,  .

----------


## ma3ca

,    :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     ,       ?       ,    ,      .

----------


## ma3ca

> (     18  2005 .  11809/04).
> 
>           (. 2 . 26   8  1998 .  14‑).


      ,         ...     ..         ?

----------

,     ,        ,         ..   ?      ,  ,    ?      ,  ,      ,      ..  ?

----------


## ma3ca

???
      /  (     )    ,    ..  :yes:

----------

! ..   , //,     .
,      ? (,  ).

----------


## ma3ca

,       ..    ..  ,  ...  :Speaking:

----------


## Leila

. 2  ""  16               09.12.1999 N 90/14 "      "    ":
"             ( )     (  ),    ,        ,        -         ,   ."

----------


## bsupport

!   ,        ,  ,    ?       100%,  ,       ? :Wow:          ?

----------


## Leila

*bsupport*,  . 2 . 26    ( )    : "    ,          ,          ".

----------


## bersek2001

!    3 ,   .  1      .        ,    .   ,  ,           .      ?

----------


## Leila

> .  1      .


    ?



> ,    .


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bersek2001

,    .   ?

----------


## Leila

*bersek2001*,    ?
. .  ?  - ,  ..    (  ,  )       (   ), ..   . 
 ,   ,          . (  ,    ).          .        . 
   ?

----------


## bersek2001

,

----------

, .      (50%)         2008,   30.06.09      .  ? .  !     -  ,   ( ).     .  /     ,        ? .

----------


## Leila

> .  /     ,        ?


.  , ,      .

----------

Leila,   !

----------

.
   .

  33%    
  34%
  33 %

     ,        ,             ?
    ,    ,        .       . (  )
    .
  ,         .         .     .  ,   .

----------

.  3 . 2      . - .       . .   -   ,   .  ? -     .     .  ,    ,       .   ,   :
1. ,           , .  . .      .
2.              . .
      . 
_"             ( )     (  ),    ,        ,        -         ,   ."_
    ,     ?   ,          ,    .    -   ?   . .    ,   .   !!

----------

,    - ..    - -.       .
       .    .   ?            (   -  ,      ? -  -).
        ,         .        ?          ?  ?

----------


## mane4ka23

> ,    - ..    - -.       .
>        .    .   ?            (   -  ,      ? -  -).
>         ,         .        ?          ?  ?


       ,   .  2 ,     ((     ,  ,

----------

> -    " "


? :Wink: 
      -:
                  ,    ,      .

----------

!
    2- .
   ..  ..
      ,          ?
     ,    .  .
     ??? 
 !

----------

. 1        .    ,     ,  2   100% ?       ,     2     1     ?

----------

,                ?..

----------


## ˸

> ,     ,  2   100% ?


    ?   ?

----------

> ,                ?..


  , -,      ,  -,   ""   - ,       ,

----------

> ?   ?


 ,    - ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    - ?


  ...

----------

> ...


?        ?
,        ?   ? 
   ,  .
            . 
          . 
       ,       1861

----------


## ˸

> .
>           .


              ?

----------


## ˸



----------

> ?


,     -      .
   -   ?
( ,       ""...

----------


## ˸

> -   ?


     ,   


> ,     -      .


,     ,    - -

----------

> ,   
> ,     ,    - -


      ,  ,      ,   ,         .
  ( ,      :Wink: )    .           ,          ,     ,   .
      -    ,        ,      .
           -    ""

----------


## ˸

> -    ""


   , ?..54

----------


## Knopka$

!!
 - 3 !
     (  50% ),       (  2 )      !   ,        . 
         (   ),       !!
 ??    ,     ,         ,      ! 
        ?

----------


## Knopka$

,   -..   ...          ??

----------


## 333

> ,   -..   ...          ??


             .

----------


## Knopka$

,          ,      ?? :EEK!:

----------


## sema

*Knopka$*,    .

----------

: 
      25% 
   (),      .       .      ,    ,     ,      .         75%  .          .
,      ,    .      95   ()     .         .          .         ()-80%.            .

----------

> :


      ,             200 . (   5  )  400 .,  .
  ,   -    (    )    .
   ,      ,     .    ,         ,           ,           (25%   )   3  (     ). 
   -

----------

,   ,      ,        .     -?

----------


## ˸

> .     -?


 ,

----------

> ,             200 . (   5  )  400 .,  .
>   ,   -    (    )    .
>    ,      ,     .    ,         ,           ,           (25%   )   3  (     ). 
>    -


    ,       ... ,      ,    ,         ,       ...

----------

(  50%).       , . .   .  -  .
     ?
         - ,  .-?
  ,         ?

----------

.   .    ,    (  1,5 ,     ()     ,       ,           ).           ,         ()      .    .  .

----------

78

----------


## Leila

> ,         ()      .


     .    .  ()      . 
    ,    .  .     .      .

----------


## 80

50  50.  1,5 .     (,  )      . .

----------


## Lex_y

,  :    ,   100%.         ?        ,     .      .     . .

----------


## Storn

> ,  :    ,   100%.         ?        ,     .      .     . .


,   ....

----------


## lexy_y

?                    ,  .     .

----------


## Storn

....
          (  )

----------


## lexy_y

,   ? *?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## lexy_y

100%(*?

----------


## Storn



----------


## lexy_y

,    ?            100?

----------


## lexy_y

,  ?  ?    ?       ?      ?   ?   ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## lexy_y

?       (  )  *

----------


## Storn

> ?


 ?    ()!



> (  )  *


    .....    .....        ....

----------


## lexy_y

(       -   )   . .        ,      ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## _a

-          .   .         -

----------


## Mariska

.     .   ,     3   .       .        .       ,  ,          ?        .  ,      ?

----------


## Leila

> ,         ?


.



> .  ,     ?


, ,    .         -    .

----------


## Mariska

Leila,      .  :Smilie:     ,      ,       . ?

----------


## Leila

> 


      ,   ?  :Smilie: 



> ?


,    . 
 ,    .    ,    (   -)  14001,               ,    .

----------


## Mariska

> ,   ?


 ,            .            .      . C      .       ,            .          .  ?          ....

----------


## Leila

> ,            .


 :Smilie:      ,          ,    ,         .  ,       .



> .  ?


.      .

----------


## Mariska

> ,          ,    ,         .  ,       .


          ?

----------


## Mariska

,    ,       ...

----------


## Storn

> ,   ,      ...

----------


## Mariska

*Storn*, 
 )

----------


## Mariska

*Storn*, 
   /   ?

----------


## .

,   
    50%  .
    .
  2- , 50\50% 
          ,  ,        .
   . .	
    .
       ,    .

  ,     ,      . ,  ,     .

!

----------


## Leila

*.*,               . 
          ,       (.. ). ,     14001    .      .  ,  ,               ,    .    , ,    , ,   ,      . ,     ,       .

----------

> *.*,               . 
>           ,       (.. ). ,     14001    .      .  ,  ,               ,    .    , ,    , ,   ,      . ,     ,       .


  !
    ? , ,   ,     ,         .     ??        ...

----------


## Leila

> , ,   ,     ,         .     ??


     "  ".     ( )           ,        .    ,     , , ,      ,     .

----------

> "  ".     ( )           ,        .    ,     , , ,      ,     .


  !
    ,            ,     ,    ?(  , ..   )      .

----------

> !
>     ,            ,     ,    ?(  , ..   )      .


  ,       .          .((

----------

,   -    50\50  ,     ,         .     ,     ?       .   .  ,  !

----------

> ,   -    50\50  ,     ,         .     ,     ?       .   .  ,  !


,     .

----------

, ,    .
!!

----------

**,    -     !     -  .     ,     . ..        ,     ...

----------

.  ,    .    , ..            .  -.   ?   ,    ? ?

----------


## Leila

**,       (      ), , ,             . ,              . ,         . ,      .

----------

,      33%   .         .   ,   .  -      ,         . :               .        ,        ?

----------


## Storn

> ,        ?

----------

?      ?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

..

----------


## ..

> ..


 !

----------


## Storn

....

----------


## ..

,              ...

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## ..

, . 451

----------


## Storn



----------


## ..

,     ...

----------


## 56

,    ?

----------


## Storn

> ,   ?


 -   :Big Grin:

----------

..   2012 .          (       )      .   .

 !!!???

----------

..   2012 .          (       )      .   .

 !!!???
!!!!!!

----------


## mspb



----------


## novosport18

,            .
           .
       -,          .

----------


## Leila

> ..   2012 .       (    )      .  .


       ,          ( )  .  . 
 -        ,   . .., ,    (   )      (,      ),        . 
 ,    .

----------

> .  ,    .    , ..            .  -.   ?   ,    ? ?


..     ?

----------



----------


## Storn

?
 ,    .....     ...

----------

.    .   ,    .     . .       .   .  (   ..)  .    .  ?

----------


## doubtpoint

?

   .    ( ),     .
 ,    - .

PS:  , ,

----------


## Evgenya1

> 


 !    !
    (50/50,  -     )
  .   .         ,        ,                .
:
1)         . ,      ,         ?
2) .               . .     0014  ?

----------

